# Bekommt die GTX480 ein neues PCB ??



## XE85 (7. April 2010)

Es sind gerüchte aufgetaucht dass nv das PCB der GTX480 aufgrund der extremen Hitzeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch überarbeitet - auch eine Takt/Spannungsreduzierung steht im Raum

QUELLE





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmac93 (7. April 2010)

da bin ich aber mal gespannt, wie sich das noch entwickelt. Wenn die Leistungsaufnahme nicht mehr sooo hoch ist ist dies schon einmal ein minus punkt weniger und wenn die Spannung auch gesenkt wird werden die temp sicherlich auch runter gehen. Die Frage ist nur wie sehr dies die Leistung beeinträchtigt =/


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. April 2010)

Und das fällt NV jetzt erst auf, dass es so nicht geht 

Hatten die wohl bis zu letzt selber ne grüne Brille an


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. April 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Und das fällt NV jetzt erst auf, dass es so nicht geht
> 
> Hatten die wohl bis zu letzt selber ne grüne Brille an


Jetzt haben die wohl ihre rote Brille an


----------



## Eiche (7. April 2010)

ahhhhh  
glück wunsch alle vorbesteller
Nv hatts voll drauf kunden zu entäuschen


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. April 2010)

Ist das das finale PCB auf dem Bild? Wenn ja haben sie ja ganz schön Platz gut gemacht. Aber irgendwie wurde eine RAM-Spannungsphase weg gespart und 2x 6Pol-PCIe-Adapter? 225W Maximal Verbauch? Klingt ziemlich optimistisch.


----------



## Eiche (7. April 2010)

lade mal die restlichen bilder in die news


----------



## Hugo78 (7. April 2010)

Nur noch zwei 6-Pin als Stromversorgung hört sich nach einer massiven Einsparung an.
Wenn es denn tatsächlich eine 480 2.0 ist.

Wobei es ist logisch, dass NV als bald möglich die bestehenden Defizite beseitigen will.
Ich mein, es glaubt doch wohl keiner ernsthaft, dass NV die aktuelle Revision, länger als 6 Monate beibehalten wird, oder ..?!


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

ich würde sowieso nie ne GPU kaufen wenn sie gerade erst gekommen ist. Ne zeit lang abwarten tut immer gut, auch beim preis 
Mich fragt sowieso, wie nvidia ernsthaft glauben konnte, Die GTX480 so wie sie moentan ist, auf den markt zu bringen


----------



## Aholic (7. April 2010)

Gut, dann werde ich jetzt wohl die 5870er vapor bestellen und wenn in nem halben Jahr evtl die neue revision kommt wird die wieder verkauft


----------



## Krabbat (7. April 2010)

die 5870 ist sowieso gut
vor allem kann man die noch massig übertakten!


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2010)

Da sieht man auch mal, wie sehr NV unter Zeitdruck war. Sie können jetzt erst so langsam am Feinschliff arbeiten und eine wirklich gute Karte raus bringen. 

Bin wirklich mal gespannt wie die zweite Revision im Vergleich zur ersten abschneiden wird.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. April 2010)

Ich würde mir nicht zu viel erhoffen, wenn von einer *Takt* und Spannungsreduktion gesprochen wird^^


----------



## Krabbat (7. April 2010)

wenn der takt geändert wird ists aber doch ne andere grafikkarte
kommt die normale gtx480 noch auf den markt oder direkt diese überarbeitete version? oder wird das vielleicht ne gtx 475?


----------



## onkel walter (7. April 2010)

dann wird die alte ATI wieder das Näschen vorne haben....


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2010)

Nun ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das die GTX 480 auf die Leistung einer 5870 gebracht wird. Dafür kennt man NV einfach zu gut. Die Frage ist dann allerdings wieder der angebotene Preis.


----------



## push@max (7. April 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nicht zu viel erhoffen, wenn von einer *Takt* und Spannungsreduktion gesprochen wird^^



Sehe ich ebenfalls so. Da geht der gerade nicht sehr überzeugende Vorsprung gegenüber ATI noch weiter zurück.

Es bleibt ein immer noch zu hoher Stromverbrauch, die schlechte Lieferbarkeit und der zu hohe Preis.

Ich würde diese Nvidia-Serie überspringen und auf den Nachfolger warten.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (7. April 2010)

interessant 

wenn das echt n 480er pcb sein soll - dann respekt --> die wird kurz


aber auch schade - mir haben die pcbs mit luftlöchern sehr gut gefallen 
(noch schnell ne 470er holen)


zum thema kauf jetzt vs. kauf revision xyz :
es gibt bei hardware nie den richtigen zeitpunkt

sobald man sie hat ist sie alt und nachfolger kommen immer 


greetz
Pastor


----------



## mironicus (7. April 2010)

Ist vielleicht eine GF104-Platine. ^^


----------



## Caspar (7. April 2010)

_Bin wirklich mal gespannt wie die zweite Revision im Vergleich zur ersten abschneiden wird. _

Sei mal nicht zu optimistisch, du wirst nur enttäuscht! ^^ Ist wirklich unter aller Sau, mehr kann man eigentlich garnicht falsch machen. Ich habe mich mal zu NV hingezogen gefühlt aber langsam kommen da Zweifel auf. Wenigstens kümmern sie sich jetzt, aber das ist wohl eher ein geringer Trost... ^^


----------



## Eiche (7. April 2010)

*eine gf100 refresh platine von hersteller "sunflower"*

ob das die überstzung ist oder ob der wiklich so heist kann ich nur soweit beurtelen das auf der verpackung eine rote Blume ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*die echte quelle:* ±ÈÒ»Ïß»¹¿ì!Ì«Ñô»¨¾ª±¬·Ç¹«GTX480 PCB - IT168 ÏÔ¿¨×¨Çø


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (7. April 2010)

ok, dann können wir ja weiterhin fröhlich zur gf104 und gf108 spekulieren


aber ne gtx480 mit 2x6pin grenzt ja an ein wunder 
(wäre aber lobenswert)

nur ob se damit ati´s 6000er serie angst machen ^^


egal
im augenblick sind rev a3 aufn weg und das is erst mal mehr als ausreichend


----------



## tm0975 (7. April 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ist das das finale PCB auf dem Bild? Wenn ja haben sie ja ganz schön Platz gut gemacht. Aber irgendwie wurde eine RAM-Spannungsphase weg gespart und 2x 6Pol-PCIe-Adapter? 225W Maximal Verbauch? Klingt ziemlich optimistisch.



klingt eher nach gtx450 oder 460. bis 200 watt sind da bestimmt drin für die halben fermies, wenn ich mir fermi mal so anschaue und auf zieltakt und volle funktionalität hochrechne.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. April 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> klingt eher nach gtx450 oder 460. bis 200 watt sind da bestimmt drin für die halben fermies, wenn ich mir fermi mal so anschaue und auf zieltakt und volle funktionalität hochrechne.



Meinst du? Mit 6 GPU-Phasen - die GTX470 hat doch gerade mal 4 Stück.


----------



## macskull (7. April 2010)

Sieht interessant aus, allerdings bleibe ich mal ein wenig skeptisch.
Eine Revision, bevor die Karte draußen ist...gab es so was schon mal?
Eine offizielle Stellungnahme Nvidias steht, glaub ich, auch noch aus, oder?
Also wenn ich Nvidias Politik des letzten halben Jahres richtig verstanden habe, dann müssten die doch schon längst allen mitgeteilt haben, dass sie die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und jetzt ihre ohnehin schon geniale Grafikkarte noch weiter verbessern. Das das still und heimlich von statten gehen sollte und Nvidia alle damit überraschen will, wäre dann nämlich eine 180° Wende.
Dann werde ich wohl wieder die gleiche Strategie fahren, wie vor "Release".
Ich geh mir schon mal Tee kaufen, bis dann.
Mfg


----------



## DAEF13 (7. April 2010)

Das kam ja ganz unerwartet, aber ich zweifle dennoch daran, dass damit die Leistungsaufnahme drastisch sinkt. Außerdem wäre das Übertaktungspotenzial womöglich weg, aber dank der guten Spannungswandler kann man ja die Spannung einfach wieder erhöhen, wenn man unbedingt das maximum rausholen möchte, nur dann hätte man wiederrum genau die alte Karte.

Wenn sich diese "Planänderung" wirklich bewahrheiten sollte, und dies kein später Aprilscherz ist (wovon ich auch schon wieder genug habe) dann hat nVidia eine gute Karte entwickelt, und sie steht der HD5870 wohl nur im Preis nach.

Wie sieht es dann wohl mit der 512Shader Karte aus? Diese würde diesen Verbrauchsvorteil dann ja sicher wieder zu nichte machen....


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. April 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es dann wohl mit der 512Shader Karte aus? Diese würde diesen Verbrauchsvorteil dann ja sicher wieder zu nichte machen....



Kommt vielleicht auch nur für Teslakarten, wer weiß das schon. Oder halt auch normal, denn den meisten der 512 Shader Käufer wird der Verbrauch wohl ziemlich Schnuppe sein, das sind ja meist die, die statt 95FPS 105FPS brauchen


----------



## Hugo78 (7. April 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht auch nur für Teslakarten, wer weiß das schon. Oder halt auch normal, denn den meisten der 512 Shader Käufer wird der Verbrauch wohl ziemlich Schnuppe sein, das sind ja meist die, die statt 95FPS 105FPS brauchen



Oder 30 +/- 5 statt 25 +/- 5 .


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (7. April 2010)

ihr erbsenzähler 


ein offizielles statement währ zwar auch nur wieder werbung, würde aber den aprilscherzbeigeschmack eliminieren


----------



## ys8008000 (8. April 2010)

Abwarten, bestimmt ist es auch nur ein überarbeitetes GTX470 PCB, das PCB einer GTS450 oder vieleicht einfach nur ein Traum eines nVidia PCB Designer was er hätte konstruieren sollen? 

@Pastor of Muppet: Habe so das Gefühl, das NV das ganze Jahr dazu neigt, Aprilscherze zu machen.

mfg


----------



## tickymick (8. April 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Und das fällt NV jetzt erst auf, dass es so nicht geht



Denk ich nicht, ich denke die wußten das schon voher nur irgendwann mussten sie die ja auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. April 2010)

Da bin ich sehr gespannt was das für ein PCB wird. Hoffentlicht bekommt die GTX 480 ein neues Layout um die Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur zu senken. Aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen das es das PCB von der GTX 470 und so verändert wurde wie bei der MSI HD 5870 Lightning.


----------



## ys8008000 (8. April 2010)

Damit, hätten sie aber auch eine Menge Geld verloren, hätten sie von vorneherein ein unpraktisches, unrentables und TOTAL INAKZEPTABLES PCB zu veröffentlichen. 

mfg


----------



## Partybu3 (8. April 2010)

is den das noch normal? die karte ist noch gar ned im verkauf ( verfügbar ) und schon kommt der erste pcb patch raus. ist ja fast schon wie bei den games. einfach mal halbfertigen zeug rausbringen. 

dolle wusrt ey


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2010)

so jetzt kommt ein neues PCB raus und dann noch Taktsenkung um die Hälfte. Dann kannman endlich mit SLI betreiben und braucht keine angst vor einer Kernspaltung haben.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (8. April 2010)

Neues PCB? Na ist schon ok wenns stimmt. Taktsenkung? Denke eher weniger das der stromverbrauch mit taktsenkung reguliert werden soll. Gab ja berichte das Fermi auch mit weniger strom laufen würde von daher vieleicht einfach nur optimieren und das ohne takt etc zu ändern!

Bin da mal gespannt!


----------



## ka!Tee (8. April 2010)

Halte die Meldung in Bezug auf GTX480 für absolut unglaubwürdig. Weniger LEistungsaufnahme? Einhergehende geringere Takte und Leistung? Wer's glaubt.. 

Ich finde, Diskussionen über zu viel Leistungsaufnahme und Temps für überflüssig im High-End Bereich. Sicherlich kann man gewisse Kritik äußern, aber ich kritisiere im Deutschunterricht auch keine Interpretation, wenn es eigentlich eine Erörterung sein soll. 
Was treiebn sich hier nur für Öko-Trolle rum!? 



Gruß,


Ka!


----------



## axel25 (8. April 2010)

Es würde ja schon reichen, die Spannung zu senken, denn wer die PCGH liest, weiß:

*Wenn man die Taktraten reduziert, spart nur ein paar Watt!*


----------



## Jax1988 (8. April 2010)

Soll das jetzt heißen das die jetzige GTX480 garnicht rauskommt? (starkverwirrt)


----------



## onkel walter (8. April 2010)

ich deutet dieses ganze Hin und Her und das Verschieben eher als ganz tiefen Griff in Klo von Nvidia mit der Karte....


----------



## TKing (8. April 2010)

Und mich ärgert die ganze Sache gewalltig als Vorbesteller...


----------



## Jami (8. April 2010)

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum die es immer wieder nicht schaffen, das PCB direkt aufzuräumen und nicht erst in einer überarbeiteten Fassung. Die Fermi´s sahen ja schon direkt sehr aufgeräumt aus, aber das Bild toppt die ja locker nochmal. Haben die kein Programm was ihnen das Board automatisch aufräumt?


----------



## Player007 (8. April 2010)

Evtl. ist das PCB auch für die GTX 460 gedacht?
Weil so klein, wie soll da aufeinmal ne 480 gekühlt werden. Dabei noch ca. 25 Watt einsparen? Das wäre schon sehr arm von NV


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2010)

wieso das PCB kann doch noch kleiner sein wenn der Kühler das nicht schaft ist das egal wie groß das PCB ist.


----------



## ro0ney (8. April 2010)

aber ich denke mal nicht das es NVidia geschafft hat schon nach so kurzer Zeit ein neues und kürzeres PCB zu konstruieren!
Wahrscheinlich muss man da nochmal nen halbes Jahr warten bis man eine verbesserte Version bekommt


----------



## ka!Tee (8. April 2010)

Jungs fahrt doch mal runter. Es ist ein *GERÜCHT*. Fresst doch nicht immer alles gleich was euch vor die Gusche geworfen wird meinegüte.


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2010)

^^ jaja, aber das die schnellst möglich was tun müßen ist klar und das die GTX4x0 ein schnell Schuß mit min. 6 Monaten Verspätung ist ist auch klar, die habe die Karte jetzt so weit das man die erst mal verkaufen kann und damit erst mal wieder geld rein kommt.


----------



## Jami (8. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ^^ jaja, aber das die schnellst möglich was tun müßen ist klar und das die GTX4x0 ein schnell Schuß mit min. 6 Monaten Verspätung ist ist auch klar, die habe die Karte jetzt so weit das man die erst mal verkaufen kann und damit erst mal wieder geld rein kommt.


Wie oft denn noch: NVIDIA macht sein Geld nicht mit Highendkarten für Heimanweber. Das Geld fließt aus den OEM-Bereich und aus dem professionellen.


----------



## Player007 (8. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> wieso das PCB kann doch noch kleiner sein wenn der Kühler das nicht schaft ist das egal wie groß das PCB ist.



Naja irgendwo muss der Kühler ja auch platziert werden. In nen normales Trink-Glas passen ja auch keine 10 Liter


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. April 2010)

wer sagt denn das der Kühler nicht über dem PCB hinaus ragen darf!?


----------



## Player007 (9. April 2010)

Naja die Heatpipes ragen ja jetzt schon raus, wenn der Kühler auch noch rüber ragt, dann bringt ja das kürzere PCB nichts mehr


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2010)

doch, das PCB kostet auch was n der herstellung und wenn die 1,-e einstaran können machen die das. Zudem je näher alles zusammen ist desto schnellen kann es sein.


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2010)

Und desto mehr heizt es sich gegenseitig auf


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2010)

stimmt, aber wie gesagt, kosten minimieren ist auch wichtig. Und das die das nicht vorhaben glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Sularko (9. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> wieso das PCB kann doch noch kleiner sein wenn der Kühler das nicht schaft ist das egal wie groß das PCB ist.



Sollte die Karte dann auch weniger Strom verbrauchen, könnte man ja auch Problemlos einen kleineren Kühler verbauen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2010)

so ist es, aber ich denke das der nicht kleiner wird um erst mal die Temps im griff zu bekommen, wenn Nvidia dann noch ein Tool raus bring mit dem man die Spannungen erhöhen kann, gibt es freude bei OC'lern. Die Leistung stimmt ja so wieso. aber der Standart Kühler ist das große Problem das man kein SLI-Bertieb, hin bekommt wenn die Karten direkt neben ein ander stecken und auch noch immer zu Volllast haben. In einem Meditower geht was zumindest nicht gut was ich gelesen habe. daher Kühler bleibt von der größe her, aber das PCB wird kleiner und weniger Verbrauch wären dann sehr gut. Ich mut maße aber nur.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. April 2010)

Sularko schrieb:


> Sollte die Karte dann auch weniger Strom verbrauchen, könnte man ja auch Problemlos einen kleineren Kühler verbauen.



Von "klein" kann aber immernoch keine Rede sein bei 2x 6 Pin 
Aber wir werden sehen.
Diese Revision 2 könnte auch der Weg *zur GTX 495 *Werden!


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. April 2010)

möglich wenn so viel Strom eingespart werden kann.


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, dass sie ein neues PCB+niedrigere Spannungen verwenden, sonst seh ich kaum Möglichkeiten, Strom zu sparen!


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (10. April 2010)

gtx 470 gibts jetzt auch ein non reference pcb (mit nur 1x 6pin)

QUELLE:

[EXP] Single 6-pin GTX470 PCB unveiled by Sunflower - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

wenn ich das richtig überflogen hab, dann sind sowohl das 480er als auch 470er nicht direkt von NV sondern von SUNFLOWER - und auch, wie es scheint, nicht für den normalkunden erhältlich --> "non-public version" (vorsicht!!!  ist ne google-übersetzung)


trotzdem viel spaß beim lesen


----------



## Siegertyp (10. April 2010)

Okay, sieht ja nicht allzu schlecht aus. Falls die Karte wirklich mit nur einem 6-Pin auskommen sollte, ist die Abwärme viel geringer als bisher, da könnte man schon wieder ähnliche Kühler verwenden, die bei der GTX2xx Serie kühlten, evtl. sogar noch kleinere


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (10. April 2010)

aber man munkelt, dass übertakten dann wohl aufgrund der stromversorgung etwas kritisch / nicht so ergiebig sein könnte 

egal 

erst mal das referenzdesigne abchecken und dann schaumer mal weiter


----------

